# What’s the maximum NCB offered ?



## Demented

I’ve just noticed, my current Car Insurance policy states a 9 year NCB.

Although a Proof of NCB, forwarded to an Insurer during 2015, state a NCB of 10 years.

There’s been no claims since or prior to 2005.


----------



## Jonnybbad

9 years is the maximum you can use iv'e got like 14 years but means nothing after 9 years


----------



## Darlofan

9, mine is a lot longer but never more than 9 is offered on renewals.


----------



## Demented

Thanks for the confirmations.

I knew max NCB used to be 6 years and was also aware that some Companies offered more; I just wasn’t sure of the cut off point.

Thanks


----------



## fatdazza

32 years of no claim driving here :wave:


----------



## Fentum

My policies with Saga have 12 years on them.

P


----------



## Darlofan

fatdazza said:


> 32 years of no claim driving here :wave:


You don't look old enough😉


----------



## Demented

Fentum said:


> My policies with Saga have 12 years on them.
> 
> P


But does Saga actually offer a NCB that's equivalent to 12 years or are you only being discounted 9 yrs on your premium?


----------



## Demented

Isn’t it weird; a quote from Saga with a £250 Voluntary Excess selected = £260 but when I change the Voluntary Excess to £100, the premium is reduced to £259 ?

Compulsory Excess is £150

Saga also include NCB protection, stating my 15 year NCB will be protected.


Companies allocating additional years to what is regarded a maximum NCB, could be deemed a little unfair; especially as I’ve always accepted the Max NCB as my limit (6yrs) but currently it’s now regarded as 9 years, when in fact, I’ve never made a claim against my own insurance for 31 years ?


----------



## grunty-motor

Demented said:


> Isn't it weird; a quote from Saga with a £250 Voluntary Excess selected = £260 but when I change the Voluntary Excess to £100, the premium is reduced to £259 ?


i have noticed that with others too - always worth playing about with the excess:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

Darlofan said:


> You don't look old enough😉


Started joyriding in hot hatches aged 7 :lol:

PS - joke , unfortunately I am old, look old and feel old :thumb:


----------



## Blue Al

Can you share your excess no claims over 2 or more cars


----------

